# São Paulo



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo is a municipality, metropolis and global city located in southeastern Brazil. 
It is the most populous city in Brazil, in the Americas, in the western hemisphere and the world's twelfth largest city by population.
*










IMG_0612 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


DC011014-DIS3504 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


DC011014-DIS3513 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


Arena Corinthians by Alfred Myers, no Flickr









Edgar Vix









Aririto








Aririto








STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA

















STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA








STAFFA








staffa








staffa








staffa








staffa








staffa








São Paulo prefecture



























STAFFA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo de São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


IMG_1631 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


_DSC52139620.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr











Trem no túnel Linha 4-Amarela - crédito Digna Imagem by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


DC011014-DIS3504 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


mercadao 01 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


DC011014-DIS3507 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr



Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, no Flickr


São Paulo - mobilidade na cidade by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Novo Parklet de São Paulo by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, no Flickr


Edificio Matarazzo.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada
by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr

IMG_1433 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1124 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr



IMG_1549 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1657 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1420 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_0389 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


1º Balanço Metroferroviário Nacional by Agencia CNT de Noticias, no Flickr


Estação Fradique Coutinho, da Linha 4 do metrô, é inaugurada by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr




O governador, Geraldo Alckmin participa da inauguração da Estação do Metrô Adolfo Pinheiro, São Paulo. por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, no Flickr


DC091014-C3551 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


Sao Paulo by LWYang, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_0301 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1214 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1583 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr



Banco do Brasil by S_V_R_, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Restauro de Fachadas. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Formatura Soldados Polícia Militar. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_1672 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


Teatro Municipal by Yannick Avila, no Flickr


IMG_1636 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Monumento Constitucionalista de Sao Paulo. Brasil by Luiz Coelho, no Flickr


São Paulo by tharsis.baldinotti, no Flickr


São Paulo - mobilidade na cidade by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Desfile Cívico de 9 de Julho SP by Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

StarkBSG


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3531 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3556 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3608 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3648 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3634 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3696 by Henrique
Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3687 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3683 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Solenidade alusiva ao 83º aniversário da Revolução Constitucionalista de 1932. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3581 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Very beautiful city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Urbana_150411_São Paulo (51) by murilo da cruz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Solenidade alusiva ao 83º aniversário da Revolução Constitucionalista de 1932. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Solenidade alusiva ao 83º aniversário da Revolução Constitucionalista de 1932. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

sao paulo international airport by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Terminal de Passageiros 3 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3684 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## Aerithia (Sep 2, 2011)

O melhore cidade da america do sul


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3583 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3683 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1234 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_3682 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_0527 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1556 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_9124 by José Tadeu, no Flickr


IMG_4251 by José Tadeu, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3648 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


Panorama 1 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3495 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_1151 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_0629 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


----------



## Andrea Sotelo (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice project!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Crédito: davidwar[/QUOTE]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sao Paulo is looking good (Y)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anhangabau 0715-5588.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://arcoweb.com.br/projetodesign...sper-luminotecnica-torre-sao-paulo-29-06-2012


----------

